# Software that creates FreeBSD Handbook



## beafool (Apr 18, 2012)

Just curious what software is used to create the structure of FreeBSD Handbook in HTML?  I would like to create a handbook that with similar structure, which offer a table of content, split HTML/single HTML options, and next/previous page link at the bottom.  

Thank you in advance.


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 18, 2012)

It's rendered from SGML source.  The FreeBSD Documentation Project Primer tells all about it.

If you're starting from scratch, look at AsciiDoc.  IMO, it's quicker and easier to write, and everyone seems to like the output.


----------



## magnesium (Apr 26, 2012)

You may want to try Publican (HPR episode on it).  I haven't used it myself, but it sounds like it will do everything you need it to, although it does have a bunch of dependencies.


----------

